# شركة انابيب البترول المصرية



## عبد النافع (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم .انا مهندس فلزات جالى تعيين فى انابيب البترول ..عاوز اعرف نظام الشركة فى الشغل والمرتبات ضرورى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zizo_ppc (3 يوليو 2011)

نشاط شركة أنابيب البترول هو نقل المواد البترولية سواء خام أو منتجات أو بوتاجاز 
الخام من أماكن الإنتاج إلى شركات التكرير
وبعد التكرير يتم نقل المنتجات البترولية الناتجة من عملية التكرير مثل البنزين والسولار والكيروسين والنفتا والتراين إلى أماكن الإستهلاك
والنقل يتم عن طريق خطوط أنابيب مدفونة تحت الأرض بأقطار مختلفة بطول حوالى 6 آلاف كم
ولكى تقوم الشركة بهذا النشاط فهى تمتلك محطات طلمبات تدفيع لنقل المنتجات البترولية
بالإضافة إلى أمتلاكها تسهيلات تخزين عبارة عن مستودعات بترولية بأحجام مختلفة لتخزين المنتجات البترولية لحين تدفيعها لأماكن الإستهلاك
أما بالنسبة للمرتبات فهى مرتبات عادية مثل بقية شركات البترول الحكومية التابعة لهيئة البترول ، فهى أقل من الشركات الإستثمارية مثل جاسكو ، انبى ، بتروجت .


----------

